# Sony PMB problems



## sandybayer (Aug 29, 2009)

Having bought an HD Sony handycam I find that I can only view my movies on PMB for 4 or 5 seconds until they seize up. I then cannot close the programme or start again as the programme does not respond. Sony tell me I need to remove a codec but help from them is not much good as they don't tell me which one. Help would be much appreciated.At present I cannot open the m2ts or modd files in the my pictures file either so cannot view my movies unless I take them to my HD tv.


----------



## zagirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, 

Just wondering if you ever received a response to this?

Thanks,


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sources suggest that removing the Haali file splitter codec will solve the problem. MatroskaSplitter.exe

If that does not work, disable all of your codecs. No movies or sound should play after this, this is to be expected. By a process of elimination, you should be able to tell after a while which codecs you need. Leave the codecs you don't need disabled. If during the tests you find the one that is causing the original problem, delete it.


----------



## newsynth (Dec 5, 2009)

Have partly the same problem. Have imported my files fm Camcorder to an external hard drive (say H:\).
Now I want to open and see my files with PMB fm my external hard drive (H:\).
PMB only shows a folder on my C:\ and nothing else.
How do I get into my H:\ ?


----------

